# 1893 World Columbian Exposition impossibility?



## mifletzet (Sep 20, 2020)

If the scores of intricate huge electrified Greco-Romano buildings and lagoons of the 1893 Chicago Expo (and numerous others expos around the world 1850-1914) could according to modern engineers not possibly have been constructed and excavated by manual labor on the shore of Lake Michigan in a mere 2 years, then either:

1. There were very many much stronger and more skilled labourers available than thought

2. The buildings were older than claimed

3. They had access to technology, tools and techniques unknown to us.

4. They were assisted by Divine/angelic/demonic/alien/unknown help.

or

5. The structures literally grew from out of the ground like trees fully completed, a form of Tesla Global Information Grid, as asserted by Claudia Albers.


----------



## Chince (Sep 20, 2020)

There was some great work done on the last forum regarding these expeditions. This one in particular had a great thread, I might have to start digging around and compiling stuff from the old website to put up here if someone already hasn't started.

Biggest thing that sticks out to me is if these expos were built as mainly 'temporary' , the massive losses the builders took, just in the name of dick waving is baffling. Its not like any of these turned into good long term investments for the 'builders'. I understand these were pretty big events for cities, and the fundraising for these events was outrageous, and its hard to find direct ties to funding sources

the canal construction at some of these early expos is absolutely insane aswell, moving and containing that much water is NOT easy

Other things like i would expect to see a pretty high death toll on the workers considering alot of these places had workers ploughing through day\night even through snow they would keep going. I would expect to hear a bunch more 'stories' from civillians who seen\knew people who worked on these things regarding safety of workers etc etc. Although the standard at the time may have been so bad that this maybe wasnt really anything out of the ordinary. Seems odd we still hold these 'expos' today but its hardly even relatable to the 'early' expos in terms of impact of the participating cities and global scale

Im most likely to lean towards #3, with most likely #1 and #2 aswell. I learned some of the building practices they used to make structures for construction in the snow and heat them with space heaters, was pretty intuitive at the time, assuming they came up with\made the tech

There is also this thread which has been brought back from archive, and this post maybe should be in the Expositions and Exhibitions category? Dont know how to move threads if thats the case


----------



## Maxine (Sep 21, 2020)

Chince said:


> There was some great work done on the last forum regarding these expeditions. This one in particular had a great thread, I might have to start digging around and compiling stuff from the old website to put up here if someone already hasn't started.
> 
> Biggest thing that sticks out to me is if these expos were built as mainly 'temporary' , the massive losses the builders took, just in the name of dick waving is baffling. Its not like any of these turned into good long term investments for the 'builders'. I understand these were pretty big events for cities, and the fundraising for these events was outrageous, and its hard to find direct ties to funding sources
> 
> ...


Here is the threads about 1893 and 1904 expos that i archived from the previous site, not sure if they were already restored here, cuz' i sent all of my archive to admins.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 21, 2020)

Maxine said:


> Chince said:
> 
> 
> > There was some great work done on the last forum regarding these expeditions. This one in particular had a great thread, I might have to start digging around and compiling stuff from the old website to put up here if someone already hasn't started.
> ...



Looks like we made a mistake with some of these posts. 

The posts were first recovered from KOTK, and are here: 

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1...isiana-purchase-exposition-in-saint-louis.55/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1...he-worlds-columbian-exposition-in-chicago.51/
But some of the KOTK archives only had one of the answers, so these answers were substited for the OP.

Then we checked your archive for those who weren't yet in KOTK, so some of your posts didn't make it into the forum. But pushamaku will look into it.


----------



## Maxine (Sep 21, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Maxine said:
> 
> 
> > Chince said:
> ...


Yeah you should fix these pages, there are no info on them besides one reply


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 25, 2022)

Is there anything anomalous about this 1893 serial killer?

How Henry H. Holmes Used a World’s Fair to Murder Victims


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 30, 2022)

There is only one cure for this ginger haired female presenter:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXmsRfDTjyA_


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 2, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> There is only one cure for this ginger haired female presenter:


The vast majority of individuals involved in a conspiracy have _no idea_ what role they play, or that they're even playing. If she were to just stop being a parrot, and ask herself "Why would anyone build 200 temporary Greco-Roman buildings for a carnival?" or "How did they build all this in a year?", she might just realize that something isn't right. But probably not.


----------



## mifletzet (Jan 4, 2023)

Westinghouse's use of single-phase AC (as opposed to the 2 or 3 phase AC which was also then available) to illuminate the 100,000 lights at the 1893 Fair is mentioned at 17.40 in this clip


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEkegQanD2I_


----------

